# Thursday Night in Santa Monica



## Rich_Hale (Dec 23, 2006)

Here is a 80's group photo of a Thursday night class in Santa Monica. It should be easier to pick a few people out of this photo than the one I posted last time.  (Now Doc, give everyone else a chance first)


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 23, 2006)

Lemmesee...I can pick out SGM Parker, Rich Hale, eh...the dude in the far back just to the right of SGM looks real familiar but I can't place his name.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 24, 2006)

Everyone looks so young. Except you, Rich. You look old. Even then. (I'm gonna get my self a whoopin).

I see Hales. Mohammad to the far left? The guy to the far right is taking himself far too seriously, but hey...it was the 80's. One dude in from far right...Ah, nevermind. Enough free press  

And the little cutie under Mr. Parkers left arm...I'm thinkin', "Yum"? Can't say as I know her, but may like to 

Hating looking at pictures of days when hair was still on heads,

Dave


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 24, 2006)

Is that dude I couldn't place Bryan Hawkins?


----------



## Rich_Hale (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, that is indeed Bryan.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Dec 25, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Everyone looks so young. Except you, Rich. You look old. Even then. (I'm gonna get my self a whoopin).
> 
> Dave


 
Hummm, aren't you and I going to hook up soon for a couple hours of mat time? 

Yes, I think that was our plan for the day after Christmas and that would be in the morning.

I'm so looking forward to seeing you Doctor Dave


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 25, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> Hummm, aren't you and I going to hook up soon for a couple hours of mat time?
> 
> Yes, I think that was our plan for the day after Christmas and that would be in the morning.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to seeing you Doctor Dave


 
I...ummm...think I might be busy, or something...something that precludes me from attending my own beatings. Yeah. That's it. Busy. That's the ticket. Gawd, I hate mornings.

Depending on how you drive mountain roads, it's about a 35-45 minute drive. If you wanna grab some coffee before starting over the hill, there's a good brew house in the Calistoga Safeway center on Calistoga and the 12, called "Wolf Cafe". Just bought a 1000 tablet jar of advil; looking forward to the whoopin' (I always learn more after baiting the bear).

Regards,

Dave

PS -- Mr. Hale: I think your presence has been requested at kenpotalk.com. a sister site to martialtalk. You have some unmet friends over there who are interested in your observations and input on techniques and their technical aspects. They have a section called "American Kenpo Insights", for Q&A of kenpo oldsters. Thought I would post and official invitation while I'm still physically capable.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Dec 25, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> I...ummm...think I might be busy, or something...something that precludes me from attending my own beatings. Yeah. That's it. Busy.


 
Sorry Dave, You already sent me the map to your office and after driving 300 miles, I'm just 29 miles from your door . . . 28 . . . 27 . . . 26 . . .


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 25, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> Sorry Dave, You already sent me the map to your office and after driving 300 miles, I'm just 29 miles from your door . . . 28 . . . 27 . . . 26 . . .


 
Bringing Depends & Geritol. Sorry; for me. Not you.

You're going to hurt me, aren't you?

Dave


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 25, 2006)

You have my envy Mister Dave.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 26, 2006)

You guys are really cracking me up. Good luck on the training today.


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 11, 2007)

thats the fun I joined this for.  Good luck and did you get a beating or not.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 11, 2007)

kenpotroop said:


> thats the fun I joined this for. Good luck and did you get a beating or not.


 
I got me a good, old-fashioned learnin'.

Just kidding. Rich was an outstanding resource for great kenpo information, and I had a blast learning from him.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 15, 2007)

Sometimes Dave...I just get this urge to pummel something...someone...

Glad you had such a good time. Ya lucky bum.


----------

